# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Cần mua >  mua chip i7 3770 socket 1155

## racing boy

cụ nào có con chip i7 3770 , hoặc con xeon nào mạnh mạnh , socket 1155 giá thơm thơm thì pm e nhé . thank các cụ. hj

----------

